# to bring my car or not



## blackwidowni (Oct 19, 2013)

I am looking to relocate to spain as have family out there and have the possibility of employment which I need a car for, I was going to bring my own from the uk but am really not sure what to do as I am comfused if I can drive it as I will be required to get a NIE number can anyone help please


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

We thought the same but in the end it was far too much hassle. We sold it in the UK and bought a new one here. Problems solved! 

I can't really tell you everything you need to do with the car and the paperwork is endless, if it is for a little while, then fine but if you are relocating, I would not bring the car.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, there is a lot of bureaucracy but it's not impossible. You can always get a_ gestor_ to do it for you. 

It cost us around €1000 to re-matriculate our car and change the headlights (including the gestor's fee). So if your car is worth significantly more than that, it's worth doing.

You have a certain amount of time before you have to re-register, it used to be three months after becoming resident but that's probably changed now like everything else!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

How do you overtake with an English car? How scaryyyyyy!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Lolito said:


> How do you overtake with an English car? How scaryyyyyy!


It is very easy!! Nobody messes with Thrax on the road... The only issue I have with overtaking is with old Spanish men on small motorbikes. They travel at speeds slightly slower than a human walking with a zimmer frame. They tend to travel two abreast so you can't overtake them and they talk to each other the whole way. Spain.... Oh, and they have a mountain each of vegetation hanging off the back which has rotted by the time they get anywhere.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lolito said:


> How do you overtake with an English car? How scaryyyyyy!


Absolutely not a problem. My wife decided to keep her UK RHD car when we came to Spain. I switch between this and my own (LHD) and have no problems whatsoever!

Back in UK, I imported a LHD Etype Jaguar and had no problems driving that in Uk either.

You just have to be careful - just like when driving a RHD vehicle Yes, it can be tricky but I wouldn't say it was a problem.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> How do you overtake with an English car? How scaryyyyyy!


Not scary at all, needs a little more thought/planning of course.

Still for those who drive about 20 meters in front of their bumper it can be tricky, yes you have seen them as they treat every bend/curve like a three penny piece (frupeny bit)


----------



## gcumming (Apr 19, 2012)

We thought about bringing a couple of cars over (both about 5 years old) but in the end didn't due to all the paperwork involved (we spoke no Spanish at all when we moved) and the RHD-overtaking thing. We previously had a RHD car in Switzerland, which we didn't use often, but it really was poorer when overtaking. The main downside was the cost - the value of BOTH the UK cars was less than it cost us to buy a single car of similar age/standard here. Secondhand cars really do cost a lot more in Spain.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Taking tickets when you enter a car park and paying tolls from the wrong side of the car would be enough to dissuade me.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

I´ve helped over 200 people change their cars over to Spanish. The main thing is to have the right documentation on the right desk. We found that each person didn´t really know the process involved, only their bit, sometimes the bit before and more often where to take the resultant documentation after. 

If you do bring the car over "as part of your goods and chattels" then you have 60 days before you have to pay the "first registration tax". This date is based on the day you first sign on the padron at your town hall. 

You will have to have new headlights and your reversing and rear high intensity (rear fog light) have to be on the correct side if you only have one of each 

The other "possible problem" is that the ITV centres are insisting on the Co2 emission data. 

Davexf


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

blackwidowni said:


> I am looking to relocate to spain as have family out there and have the possibility of employment which I need a car for, I was going to bring my own from the uk but am really not sure what to do as I am comfused if I can drive it as I will be required to get a NIE number can anyone help please


If you're coming to live in Spain you'll need an NIE number anyway so that's the least of your difficulties. You'll also need to fulfil some requirements to sign on the foreign residents register.
I've never done anything like importing a car, but I do know it's a lot of paperwork and running around at a time when you're under a lot of stress anyway (I believe moving house is right up there with divorce and death of a loved one, isn't it?)
We have Spanish friends who moved back here after 20 years of living in Holland. They came back with 3 cars (!!) they are still doing paperwork for a year later. (I think it's a vintage car, but still!) They were looking for work (husband has ended up going to Saudi Arabia), a child got ill, looking for a house to rent, setting up the house, selling up back there (house not sold) etc etc.
So, my idea would be simplify your life, leave the car at home. There's more info in the FAQ sticky post 4 I think it is.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

There is another possibilty, which is to buy a Spanish-plated LHD car from a reputable dealer in the UK. We did that with no problems but you do need to ensure you get all the documents required.

But if I were you I would check out just how firm is the possibilty of employment before spending any money. You will need to show proof of income when applying for the NIE. Unemployment in Spain is currently over 30% in many regions.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> they are still doing paperwork for a year later. (I think it's a vintage car, but still!) .


The car that they're still doing the paperwork for I mean


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> There is another possibilty, which is to buy a Spanish-plated LHD car from a reputable dealer in the UK. We did that with no problems but you do need to ensure you get all the documents required.
> 
> But if I were you I would check out just how firm is the possibilty of employment before spending any money. You will need to show proof of income when applying for the NIE. Unemployment in Spain is currently over 30% in many regions.


OOPS! Was that a typo?

NIE's do NOT need proof of income. 

This is only required when signing on the list of foreigners ('residencia') as will be proof of health care.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

snikpoh said:


> OOPS! Was that a typo?
> 
> NIE's do NOT need proof of income.
> 
> This is only required when signing on the list of foreigners ('residencia') as will be proof of health care.


No, it was my mistake. Thanks for putting me right, 

Mary


----------



## blackwidowni (Oct 19, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> OOPS! Was that a typo?
> 
> NIE's do NOT need proof of income.
> 
> This is only required when signing on the list of foreigners ('residencia') as will be proof of health care.




Thankyou everyone for your help I think I will buy a car over there seems to be the easiest way


----------

